# Stolen Cube (please return)



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone, Just recently yesterday at Conneticut Open apparently some cubes were stolen including one of Rowe Hessler's cubes. His best and ONLY 2x2 was stolen and he is very upset. He has put a LOT of work, time, and effort into making the cube as good as it is and especially doesnt deserve to have it stolen like it was. It is VERY special to him and he also has a following competition coming up in 2 weeks and now has no cube to use. the 2x2 was the exact cube he broke many of his pb's with and obtained the following 3.14average video with, and most importantly the exact cube he broke the WR cube so on top of that it contains GREAT significant value.






If you know what happened to his cube etc, or are the one who took it/stole it etc Please return it back to him, email him or contact him in any way. He will not be mad but just return it to him. It has cubesmith stickers etc and its the one in the video posted above. 

Thank you.


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 3, 2009)

wow, I can't believe he lost/got it stolen!
I hope he gets it back soon 

(BTW is it a rubik's brand or does Rowe have big hands?)
EDIT: MAAAANNN he does the 1st layer quick!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> he also has a following competition coming up in 2 weeks and now has no cube to use.



Plus, it isn't just some little competition in two weeks.. It's US Nationals!

Seriously, if someone has his cube, nobody cares about how it ended up in your possession, all that matters is that Rowe gets it back..


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 3, 2009)

Of all the cubes to snatch from him.

Seriously, people. It better get returned.


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

You mean I get to meet Rowe Hessler? I really hope he gets his cube back. Who steals Rowe Hessler's cube?!


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

I found Dan Cohen's cube his 5x5! His main one! That wouldn't have ended well.


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

when is the US Nationals?


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > he also has a following competition coming up in 2 weeks and now has no cube to use.
> ...





Stridernm said:


> when is the US Nationals?


:fp


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

Check the WCA


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



I'm just touching up your post. But :fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

nevermind sorry lolI I found it.I just never been to a competition before.I just wanna go there and watch them to see how's it like.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

Compete no matter how good you are it's fun I use to suck now I just suck less.


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Compete no matter how good you are it's fun I use to suck now I just suck less.



My times are like 45 seconds or a minute  so should I just go ahead and compete and have fun? If so, does it cost to get in?


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, it does. I would recommend going to a small local competition before going to something like a National competition. Here's the Nationals website.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah, how far is your town from Nationals?


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Aug 3, 2009)

I saw him when he realized his cube was missing...he was pissed...


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> Yeah, it does. I would recommend going to a small local competition before going to something like a National competition. Here's the Nationals website.



okay, I see the US Nationals is located at Standford, California so that's in Northern California.I also went on the Rubiks site Calendar event.and I saw one in Los Angeles on August 22nd and it's like an hour drive to get there.and I wanna make sure this is NO ADVANCED COMPETITION cause I don't wanna make a fool out of myself  I REALLY REALLY wanna see and feels what's it like to be on my very first competition.cause I've been waiting for like a year for this to happen to me.


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2009)

Stridernm said:


> I saw one in Los Angeles on August 22nd and it's like an hour drive to get there.and I wanna make sure this is NO ADVANCED COMPETITION cause I don't wanna make a fool out of myself  I REALLY REALLY wanna see and feels what's it like to be on my very first competition.cause I've been waiting for like a year for this to happen to me.


No such thing.

You won't make a fool out of yourself.

If you've waited that long then you'd go whatever the case.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 3, 2009)

Stridernm said:


> I wanna make sure this is NO ADVANCED COMPETITION cause I I REALLY REALLY wanna see and feels what's it like to be on my very first competition.cause I've been waiting for like a year for this to happen to me.



A year? Why didn't you go to the Discovery Science Center competition in May?


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Stridernm said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna make sure this is NO ADVANCED COMPETITION cause I I REALLY REALLY wanna see and feels what's it like to be on my very first competition.cause I've been waiting for like a year for this to happen to me.
> ...



where was it located at? cause mostly competition I see is in Northern California not in Southern California


----------



## joey (Aug 3, 2009)

Santa Ana.


----------



## Stridernm (Aug 3, 2009)

What?! I never knew or heard about that :[


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay people, can we please stay on topic here? I understand chatting about the comps you will go to, or wanting to go to a comp is necessary but at least do it somewhere else? this topic is about Rowe and something very important to him getting stolen, im pretty sure talking about your times, wanting to be faster, and comps will not help much. So please it would help to have this topic's main idea not get buried throughout the numerous off topic posts. Rowe's 2x2 cube was stolen recently at Conneticut Open and its VERY important to him, he put TONS of effort into it and now has NO cube whatsoever for 2x2 at Nationals.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dang rowe that sucks really bad

I bet that whoever organized the Connecticut open has a list of everyone who pre-registered's emails, and maybe a mass email would help find whoever stole his cube

just an idea


----------



## pjk (Aug 3, 2009)

There were _a lot_ of cubes that ended up missing at that competition. Lets hope it was just people picking up the wrong cubes, and not someone going around stealing them.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

No no no. You can tell what your own cube is like. This must have been intentional. I could tell my cube out of any cube. Maybe if some people looked suspicious.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> No no no. You can tell what your own cube is like. This must have been intentional. I could tell my cube out of any cube. Maybe if some people looked suspicious.



I agree that you can usually tell what your own cube is like, but accidents do happen. Someone could have easily put it in their bag by mistake when packing up their cubes.

Don't start pointing fingers without solid evidence.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:
> 
> 
> > No no no. You can tell what your own cube is like. This must have been intentional. I could tell my cube out of any cube. Maybe if some people looked suspicious.
> ...



this is true. someone accidentally placed my 5x5 in his bag. luckily I remembered who borrowed it..


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 3, 2009)

Well V-Cube can easily get confused (they're all either white or black). But many peoples 3x3's went missing. Once you use someone's cube you can usually tell it's not yours. So that means someone would have had to "accidentally" take a bunch of other peoples cubes.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Well V-Cube can easily get confused (they're all either white or black). But many peoples 3x3's went missing. Once you use someone's cube you can usually tell it's not yours. So that means someone would have had to "accidentally" take a bunch of other peoples cubes.



3 things..

1. Who said the same person ended up with all the missing cubes?

2. "you can usually tell it's not yours."

3. Even if it did end up in the wrong person's bag that doesn't mean they were cubing with it before it was taken.

Stop making assumptions and let's just hope it turns up.
Rowe's a beast, he deserves his cube.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, there were 45 3x3 competitiors there, now you can narrow it down by eliminating the people that were there and on this forum. So if you don't have it and were at the competition say so. 

It would look like this: Paul Wagner, I was there. (But I wasn't) My cousin isn't on this forum (neither of them) and they were both there and they don't have it.

So 43 possibilities left. (My cousin doesn't compete in 3x3)

Wait an idea just popped into my head do you think someone would steal his 2x2 if they weren't competing in that event? Possibly thinking it was theirs?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 3, 2009)

I, Jared Phelps, was there but did not take your cube


----------



## Ton (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe a dumb remark ,the cube could be misplaced, e.g. still at the venue or is in an other bag


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

42 possibilities left.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 3, 2009)

How do we know that people here aren't lying?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 3, 2009)

jcuber said:


> How do we know that people here aren't lying?



This is easy for my case. 

I, Jules Manalang, was there.

I only like white cubes. Rowe's is black. I would never take it. Hence I did not take Rowe's cube.

Tim's white Mefferts 4x4 with tiles was also stolen. Despite that it is white, I prefer the QJ brand and would never take a Mefferts.

Felix's Type C(?) was also stolen. Hoever it was also black. And I would not take it.


----------



## lowonthefoodchain (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, if the cubes were actually stolen, let's think.

What motive would the person have to steal the cubes in the first place?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 3, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Okay, there were 45 3x3 competitiors there, now you can narrow it down by eliminating the people that were there and on this forum. So if you don't have it and were at the competition say so.
> 
> It would look like this: Paul Wagner, I was there. (But I wasn't) My cousin isn't on this forum (neither of them) and they were both there and they don't have it.
> 
> ...



Who says a spectator didn't steal it?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, I doubt they would and my idea can help maybe find it.

41 possibilities.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG MAYBE KATIE STOLE IT!!???

jokes

anyway, I sincerely hope that Rowe finds his cube. If I ever lost my type C that I've used for 8 comps now, I might just go crazy.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 3, 2009)

Ton said:


> Maybe a dumb remark ,the cube could be misplaced, e.g. still at the venue or is in an other bag



It's been a few days, and Gavin has previously said that nothing was found.

I would like to point out that at competitions a lot of cubes obviously look alike, and this whole thing could quite possibly be an accident. After the Big Cubes Competition, I looked into my bag only to realize I had an extra 6x6, which I did *NOT* take on purpose. Things like this happen, but I seriously do hope it turns up.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 3, 2009)

Whoever organized the comeptition has everyone's email. Correct? So do mass emails. I know people won't necessarily confess but people who reply may not have stole it. So let's just put our heads together and so many cubers aren't on this forum that we shouldn't necessarily narrow it down by this forum.

EDIT: It may have been an accident which is another reason emailing everyone would help.


----------



## abr71310 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I agree that you can usually tell what your own cube is like, but accidents do happen. Someone could have easily put it in their bag by mistake when packing up their cubes.
> 
> Don't start pointing fingers without solid evidence.



*ahem*??



Anthony said:


> 2. "you can usually tell it's not yours."
> 
> 3. Even if it did end up in the wrong person's bag that doesn't mean they were cubing with it before it was taken.



*ahem* again, lmao. (reference to my "stolen stackmat" that I begged Dave to make an announcement about)

Rowe NEEDS THAT CUBE!!! Hope he finds it... >_> it would suck having to use someone else's; wouldn't get used to it in time and might not break a WR T_T;


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 3, 2009)

Does it seem like this person was trying to collect stuff? a 2x2, a 3x3, and a 4x4 were stolen. Any 5x5's?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 3, 2009)

My cousin's white V-5 but it was found.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Aug 3, 2009)

I, Bruce Norskog, was there. I have checked all the puzzles I came home with from the competition, and Rowe's 2x2x2 was not among them. Nor did I find any other puzzle that doesn't appear to be one of mine.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 3, 2009)

lowonthefoodchain said:


> Well, if the cubes were actually stolen, let's think.
> 
> What motive would the person have to steal the cubes in the first place?



ummmm maybe its the WR 2x2 and it is owned by Rowe Hessler

Another idea: At the Denver Open this year, there was this annoying little kid who was touching and moving lots of people's cubes. To speed up the process of eliminating all 45 competitors, maybe just try to remember some kid who was doing stuff like that and find him/her to see whether he/she has the cubes

Also, how can we rule out only one person who stole said cubes?


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 3, 2009)

There were those annoying little 10 year olds at one of the tables behind the audience


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Aug 3, 2009)

Check between the auto passenger seat and door. I have had things "missing" because they slide off the seat and onto the floor there, out of view from the driver's seat.

I have not been to any competitions yet, but could it be possible one of the "officials" merely grabbed it in order to prepare a scramble (for a round that did not occur)?


----------



## Weston (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a pretty decent 2x2 and i will be at nationals.
so if there is nobody else to learn rowe their 2x2 (which i seriously doubt)
i would be happy to lend him mine.
its very loose.

i really hope he gets his cube back though.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 3, 2009)

I was at CT... and I'm sure I don't have Rowe's 2x2. I don't think doing a process of elimination thing is going to help much though. It might not even be a cuber, just some little kid or something who picked up a cube and took it...


----------



## Feanaro (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that I think about it, when I came back to my cube case in the middle of the comp, someone had put a type c in it. I just looked it over and placed it on the table. I didn't take it, just left it there on the table. Hope this helps


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 3, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> Another idea: At the Denver Open this year, there was this annoying little kid who was touching and moving lots of people's cubes.



Oh, I thought that kid was just part of your plot to steal my Sq-1! I still like the idea of the mass email, but I may be missing something.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 4, 2009)

Weston said:


> i have a pretty decent 2x2 and i will be at nationals.
> so if there is nobody else to learn rowe their 2x2 (which i seriously doubt)
> i would be happy to lend him mine.
> its very loose.
> ...



He's already called mine, which was formerly his. However, this is inconveniencing me and those who are running nationals, since we will both need to use it both rounds, which will slow things down.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 4, 2009)

it's very irritating when this happens. i hate to be a pessimist but it does sound like somebody might have taken this on purpose. people do tend to know their cubes well, particularly if they have specific stickers. if somebody had taken it by accident i suspect they would have informed the organisers, who i agree should be contacted to help send a mass email out.

from the recent uk competition i had a few cubes go missing because i had so many with me it was hard to keep track. there were also kids going through my stuff a lot which i tried to supervise a bit but i kept getting called off in all directions. unfortunately i suspect this is where my cubes went and i agree that maybe somebody should think about whether this could have happened. were there any young spectators/competitors who may not have truely understood the implications of doing such a thing? was there anyone who was "testing" out his 2x2 that might have taken a liking to it?

stuff does always go missing at competitions and it's unfortunate that this has happened to rowe in particular on this occasion particularly with nationals approaching. i can certainly feel his pain having lost a total of four timers, 5/6 3x3s, 2x2, 4x4 to name a few.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

Just a thought, but why doesn't each competitor bring a briefcase from home with all of there puzzles in it. This way it could be locked and brought with the competitor wherever they go so they don't lose any puzzles.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Aug 4, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Just a thought, but why doesn't each competitor bring a briefcase from home with all of there puzzles in it. This way it could be locked and brought with the competitor wherever they go so they don't lose any puzzles.



i have a lockable case that i take to competitions, but there is a problem when not all of your puzzles fit in there, so i don't want to take TWO lockable cases when i could just put it all in a backpack or something. also, part of the fun of competitions is to be able to share and look at other people's puzzles.... without people helping themselves to them. short of have cube cctv i think this will continue to be a problem.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i have a lockable case that i take to competitions, but there is a problem when not all of your puzzles fit in there, so i don't want to take TWO lockable cases when i could just put it all in a backpack or something. also, part of the fun of competitions is to be able to share and look at other people's puzzles.... without people helping themselves to them. short of have cube cctv i think this will continue to be a problem.



Yea, I guess so. When I go to a competition I'll be sure to never leave a puzzle out of my sight.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> were there any young spectators/competitors who may not have truely understood the implications of doing such a thing?



We have a lot of small kids at USA competitions. I don't know why - maybe parents of cubers come to spectate and end up bringing any younger siblings along because they don't have anywhere else to leave them - but that is what ends up happening and there are always a few of them who are not cubers and are probably too young to understand that stealing is wrong or that people value their cubes a lot.

I will also advise everyone to keep their cubes with them at all times, or at least within constant sight of you or someone you are friends with. If you are helping out at a competition, for instance, it's a good idea to leave your bag at/behind the scrambling table, because if someone tries to steal something from there they will be noticed every time.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

Or you could wear a backpack.


----------



## JLarsen (Aug 4, 2009)

This thread makes me fear for my cubes.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Aug 4, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Or you could wear a backpack.



It would be awkward to carry around everywhere.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

Not too awkward. I do it.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, I was not there and I don't know who was there, so I can not speak for myself. But was there anyone who was Rowes main competition? Not necessarily very close to him. But closes enough so that when he stole his 2x2 he could beat him. If this thing was _*truly*_ an accident you would think that people would have come forth to give the cubes back.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 4, 2009)

Did you see the results? Rowe won with 3.99 and the second place person (me) got an average of over 6. This wasn't a rivalry thing.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 4, 2009)

Anyone ask Gavin to send out a mass email so people who aren't this forum but may know something/ or taken it by accident, will be notified.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 4, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Did you see the results? Rowe won with 3.99 and the second place person (me) got an average of over 6. This wasn't a rivalry thing.



You purposely solved slowly so that no one would suspect you


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> Well, I was not there and I don't know who was there, so I can not speak for myself. But was there anyone who was Rowes main competition? Not necessarily very close to him. But closes enough so that when he stole his 2x2 he could beat him. If this thing was _*truly*_ an accident you would think that people would have come forth to give the cubes back.



Dude. I don't even know what to say to you... You just keep coming up with dumb theories with no evidence whatsoever to back it up.

Plus.. "Well, I was not there and I don't know who was there, so I can not speak for myself." Does that even make sense?

To top it off.. Phil wasn't there. Therefore Rowe had no competition.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 4, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> Wait an idea just popped into my head do you think someone would steal his 2x2 if they weren't competing in that event?



Why not? If they're not competing in the event, they may not have a 2x2, hence the greater need for one.



lowonthefoodchain said:


> What motive would the person have to steal the cubes in the first place?



Because some people don't want to work for things.



xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> I can not speak for myself.



Actually, you can.

Remember, it sucks for anyone to have their cubes stolen. True, Rowe will probably be more greatly affected by it than others. But yeah, probably stolen by someone who doesn't have a lot of respect for others.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 4, 2009)

Okay, strength in numbers

Signature time! 

New signature:

Where's Rowe's 2x2?


----------



## guinepigs rock (Aug 4, 2009)

*lost*

I lost a part to my eastsheen if any one has spare parts ill be willing to buy im missing a inner angle block.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Aug 4, 2009)

guinepigs rock said:


> I lost a part to my eastsheen if any one has spare parts ill be willing to buy im missing a inner angle block.


this is not the thread for that.


----------



## royzabeast (Aug 4, 2009)

I feel like most cubers to know well enough to not steal cubes you know, like if you're disciplined enough to take the time to solve a Rubik's Cube, then you have some self control and what not.

I think it could have been someone younger that was just watching. People are walking around and see a cubing competition and they'd be like "oh lets check that out". You know?


----------



## Kevin. (Aug 5, 2009)

I was at this competition. It makes me extreamly angry that someone stole a cube in general. Rowe is the man and he doesnt deserve to get his cube stolen neither does anyone. this is a hobbie, sport, lifestyle or whatever where we are more civilized i feel like most cubers have a heart for other people. Rowe especially does hes mad chill and he eats sleeps and breathes cubes and it makes me sick that we all can just leave out our cubes whenever we go to solve anymore just cause a couple people had to RUIN it. so to those people i say...

Return the cubes, grow a heart or quit cubing. BE A MAN FOR GOD SAKES. Not a little stupid noob kid. i wish i knew who it was... id have alot to say to them lol. ill shut up now.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2009)

Just pointing out a few things (as others have done)...
We don't know that someone stole his cube intentionally. It's very possible that it was an honest mistake, or that the person who has his cube doesn't realize it. No need to start lining up the execution squad before we actually have any idea what happened. Also no need to treat this as a personal attack against Rowe; if the person does not know that they have Rowe's cube, then they don't realize how bad this is for him.

In particular (this is directed at miniGOINGS) don't try to point the blame at a specific person--a member of this community whom you do not know. Suggesting that someone at Connecticut stole his cube to try to beat him is uncalled for, and if there was someone who actually was competition for him then that would have been a completely unfair accusation that that person took the cube with malicious intent.

Next, be glad that as few cubes go missing at competitions as they do. The number of cubes I see sitting unattended on tables is huge. The fact that usually everyone ends up with just their cubes is quite impressive; when people quickly pack up their cubes it is amazing that they usually get exactly all of theirs.

Finally, if everyone continues to treat the unknown "thief" as a malicious, evil person, then we will not find out who has the cube, because whoever does will be too afraid to admit it once they realize that they do.

If people are set on this process of elimination thing, then I will honestly say that, having completely emptied the backpack I brought to Connecticut, I do not believe that I have Rowe Hessler's 2x2 in my possession.


----------



## Kevin. (Aug 6, 2009)

yeah youre correct i guess i got a little hot headed. i didnt think of that. it just sucks for all parties involved. unless in fact there was intent to steal this cube and keep it then it just sucks for rowe which is no good. so the person who took it should give it back regardless.


----------



## Kian (Aug 6, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Just pointing this a few things (as others have done)...
> We don't know that someone stole his cube intentionally. It's very possible that it was an honest mistake, or that the person who has his cube doesn't realize it. No need to start lining up the execution squad before we actually have any idea what happened. Also no need to treat this as a personal attack against Rowe; if the person does not know that they have Rowe's cube, then they don't realize how bad this is for him.
> 
> In particular (this is directed at miniGOINGS) don't try to point the blame at a specific person--a member of this community whom you do not know. Suggesting that someone at Connecticut stole his cube to try to beat him is uncalled for, and if there was someone who actually was competition for him then that would have been a completely unfair accusation that that person took the cube with malicious intent.
> ...



+ 1. Could not be put better.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 6, 2009)

Rowe I am very sorry and hope you find your cube.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


>



The video's depressing to watch because you can tell how much he wants that cube. 

When it comes to 2x2, Rowe's almost untouchable. He needs that damn cube.

I noticed something that seemed to emphasize how much this means to him.. 
Check out his profile. He made his account on the forum in November of 2007. The only thing he's ever posted is that video.

Whether someone took it by mistake, stole it, or it somehow was misplaced, I really do hope you find your cube, Rowe.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 6, 2009)

man i really feel for him...


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 6, 2009)

#rubik said:


> <Ethan_Rosen> rowehessler, just curious, did the cube have any distinctive visual qualities? like sticker color or whatever
> 
> <rowehessler> uh, it had flourescent orange and green, bright blue and white, normal yellow and red, and the stickers were all slightly chipped.
> 
> ...



They probably didn't take it by accident. That's pretty unique.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 6, 2009)

The background music is veryyy suiting.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 6, 2009)

I stand by what I said. Someone leaving in a rush might have thought they had just put down their 2x2 right there and not looked to see if it actually was theirs. Although it's certainly less likely that it was an accident now, it's still possible and we still don't know.

And, regardless of whether it was an accident, basically all of my points besides the first still apply. Don't point fingers at specific people, don't persecute the person who has it before we know who it is, and be glad that this doesn't happen more often.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 6, 2009)

Although I have no idea where it is, or could be (I wasn't at the comp) I would be more then happy to make him one with a screw spring core (out of a normal sized 3x3 6mm bigger then ES) so he wouldn't notice that big of a size difference.

If I can get the one I am making now to be good I would be very willing to make him one and give it to him at Nats.

Just an offer I would like to throw out there.

~Chris

EDIT: I do realize it is impossible to replace his puzzle, because of all the time and effort he put into making it so good, and the fact that he set records on it, I was just thinking we could get him one that is as good as possible to somewhat replace it until he gets his back.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2009)

if i get it back ....last night i made a decent 2x2 out of spare parts. the only problem is the shells are broken and fall off, i must glue them. but its a decent cube, 3.22 avg on it so far. i just need to practice on it nonstop and it will be good. sorry im making such a fuss out of it guys. i just realized how stupid im sounding...


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> if i get it back ....last night i made a decent 2x2 out of spare parts. the only problem is the shells are broken and fall off, i must glue them. but its a decent cube, 3.22 avg on it so far. i just need to practice on it nonstop and it will be good. sorry im making such a fuss out of it guys. i just realized how stupid im sounding...


come on now rowe. you have every right to be angry and upset about it.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> if i get it back ....last night i made a decent 2x2 out of spare parts. the only problem is the shells are broken and fall off, i must glue them. but its a decent cube, 3.22 avg on it so far. i just need to practice on it nonstop and it will be good. sorry im making such a fuss out of it guys. i just realized how stupid im sounding...



Rowe, I really admire you for not still being angry. I know I would be but you set a great example for cubers so that we don't bug out about our cubes. I mean yours was a WR cube but you are ok about it. Good Luck at Nats, I hope you break your 3.15.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks  but i wasnt cool about it right away. i had a little of a bad temper when i realized it was missing. luckily not many cubers were around to see it


----------



## Mr Cubism (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> if i get it back ....last night i made a decent 2x2 out of spare parts. the only problem is the shells are broken and fall off, i must glue them. but its a decent cube, 3.22 avg on it so far. i just need to practice on it nonstop and it will be good. sorry im making such a fuss out of it guys. i just realized how stupid im sounding...



Maybe you can put your address here, and if the guilty person regret it, he can send it to you anonymous.


----------



## brunson (Aug 6, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> thanks  but i wasnt cool about it right away. i had a little of a bad temper when i realized it was missing. luckily not many cubers were around to see it


Don't beat yourself up too badly about it, Rowe. When you've invested that amount of time and effort into something it become more than just a thing. 

The closest I ever came to that was when I had the first guitar I'd ever owned stolen from my car on my way to an open mic. It really felt like I'd lost a part of myself and it took me months to get over. I've actually made myself sad just thinking about it.

I really, really hope you get your cube back.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 6, 2009)

no its fine... ill wait for an email


----------



## spdcbr (Aug 7, 2009)

You would assume that there would be a few competitions in Washington DC since it's the capital of the USA but there are none. Darn it, it would be a 30 minute drive.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 7, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> You would assume that there would be a few competitions in Washington DC since it's the capital of the USA but there are none. Darn it, it would be a 30 minute drive.



what does that have to do with anything in this thread?


----------



## Edmund (Aug 7, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> You would assume that there would be a few competitions in Washington DC since it's the capital of the USA but there are none. Darn it, it would be a 30 minute drive.



Wrong thread.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Aug 7, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> You would assume that there would be a few competitions in Washington DC since it's the capital of the USA but there are none. Darn it, it would be a 30 minute drive.


That would be a -1


----------

